

Cisco’s Data Center Love Fest - ccarpenterg
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/03/16/ciscos-data-center-love-fest/

======
moe
Summary: _Cisco will offer “systems” that combine networking gear, servers and
software_.

That was a verbatim quote and the article doesn't get any more detailed than
that.

Execute summary: Zero content press release, nothing to see here.

~~~
ShabbyDoo
It's the WSJ noting that the press conference had no content.

